# Is lead strip weight safe?



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
Just wondering if lead strip weights that are sold in LFS are safe for aquarium use.
Did some reading online saying they are safe but i just want to get some confirmation here.. since i will be putting quite a few of them in..

Appreciate any info, thanks


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Personally, I'd avoid them. If it's not safe for children, so how can it be safe for fish. That's just my 2 cents.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Most of the plant weights sold these days are not made from lead, but unless you are certain they are not, I would avoid their use.

In any case, why do you need to use plant weights?


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

yea thats confusing.. why would lfs sell them if its not safe and why is it called lead if its not made of lead..

but yea anyway Im trying to use it to weight down some plastic decoration that dont have wights on them. eventually i want to add in ambulia as well which prob gonna need some weight to keep it down in the substrate..

Maybe you guys have better alternatives? maybe stainless steel wire instead of lead strip? cant seem to find them tho.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Never tried these but it looks like a great solution to plant anchors.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Professional_Plant_Anchors_on_sale_reg_2_29_p/pr1325.htm

.


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

I actually saw something similar to the product..
The person use water bottle cap and cut a + in the middle and stick the plant in there.. 
the bad thing is it takes alot of space.. you cant put the plant as close together as you want..


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

If they wanted to ban lead weights for fishing I dont see how they would be safe for aquariums.


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

i guess every1 else agree its not safe? 
 bummer.. time to look for alternatives..


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

artup,

Do you know the brand? That would go a long way in determining they are safe or not.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah...I just remembered some chemistry that will help you artup. If you want to make sure these strips are safe...light them on fire!

-Zinc will burn green (which is what I think its made of...not lead, that's what makes it aquarium safe)

-Magnesium will burn brilliant white (be careful...use clips or something)

-Lead will burn blue

I think they are either zinc or magnesium.


----------



## artup (Feb 27, 2012)

I dont really remember the brand. 
I am just going to go find some tiny rock that match my substrate color and just tie it with fishing line.. more work but safe..
But cool trick vrodolfo.. ill try that next time lol


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

lead weights for fishing were banned for the same reason as lead shot for waterfowl - the lead causes a range of issues in waterfowl, not limited to but including weak shells in eggs causing egg breakage during incubation.

Waterfowl will ingest the weights/shot.

As for weights in your aquarium - there's a few easy tests you can google search to determine if they are lead, or another metal (bismuth, zinc alloy etc)


----------

